# TT going faster than expected



## vernan (May 27, 2002)

It seems that TT ownership is going to expire earlier than I'd anticipated Â ;D

Decided a few weeks ago that it was time to plan the outing of the TT and buy a 911. Test drive dispelled my wife's worst fears (it's going to be the everyday family car, sadly Â :-[ ), excellent service from the dealership (Lindbrook in Tonbridge). Was told that if I ordered now, would get delivery in June or September. Fair enough - the TT is only 12 months old, so no problem with a bit of delayed gratification.

In on Saturday to second test drive and discuss specs.....salesman takes me to the back office and shows us the allocation board. He's "found" a spare slot for February build, March delivery. So it's going to be a heart-in-mouth week as I try to get a decent price for the TT and bring forward Â£40k of expenditure by 6 months.

(BTW, the board had two columns of people "waiting" for the 997, despite only rumours from the factory about the new model. Going to be a long, long wait if you're not at the front of the queue.)

While I've enjoyed the TT, I've never loved it in the way I hoped I would. No specific gripes - it's been 100% reliable, is beautiful and fast and practical enough - it just hasn't really been "me", which I never expected. My wife loves it and is still less than enamoured of the 911 (because of the price, basically), so there are long faces at the moment.

Still, you can't make an omelette without breaking a few eggs........ (sorry dear, if you read this Â :-X)


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> It seems that TT ownership is going to expire earlier than I'd anticipated Â ;D
> 
> Decided a few weeks ago that it was time to plan the outing of the TT and buy a 911. Test drive dispelled my wife's worst fears (it's going to be the everyday family car, sadly Â :-[ ), excellent service from the dealership (Lindbrook in Tonbridge). Was told that if I ordered now, would get delivery in June or September. Fair enough - the TT is only 12 months old, so no problem with a bit of delayed gratification.
> 
> ...


Brave man.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I've been pondering a similar thing but so far haven't got myself down to the dealers.

What was it that you particularly like about it and what doesn't the Mrs like (excluding Â£Â£Â£)?

Is there much more room in the back than the TT? Does this vary with each model of 911?

p.s. Can you tell my enquiries are at a very early stage? :


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> I've been pondering a similar thing but so far haven't got myself down to the dealers.
> 
> What was it that you particularly like about it and what doesn't the Mrs like (excluding Â£Â£Â£)?
> 
> ...


Paul, Â Get down there and drive one. Â All your questions will be answered. Â Rear room is negligable and the seats are vestigial. Â It ain't a family car. It was an option to not have rear seats and have luggage area instead. Porsche options are manifold.

Post your comments once you have had a drive.


----------



## vernan (May 27, 2002)

Garyâ€™s right (as ever) â€" the main thing is that you have to drive it. Iâ€™ve been very impressed with Lindbrook, who donâ€™t push you and nothing has been too much trouble so far. They gave us a lot of time in the car, in all manner of road conditions, have rung when they said they would and offered an pretty good price to trade in the TT.

The handling is sublime, and in a different league from anything Iâ€™ve driven other than a 70s Elan Sprint and a Caterham. Itâ€™s fast, incredibly torquey (variable camshaft timing), looks great (without the Aerokit stuff). Perfectly docile around town. The magic thing is that noise. Open it up from about 3000 and youâ€™re at Le Mans, coming out of Arnage in a GT2 with all that mad basso profundo noise coming from behind your ears.

It has some luggage room in front - a couple of bags worth in the Carrera 2, much less with a 4WD due to the gubbins taking up room and a bit behind the seats, which fold down. Itâ€™s got more room in the cabin than a TT, but rear seats are very much occasional(!). Better for my 4 year-old, although heâ€™ll be surrounded by luggage if we carry more than a box of tissues. No opening rear screen unless you go for a Targa, which you wouldnâ€™t, I suspect.

Cabin is fussy compared to the TT, but looks and feels great. More rattles than a TT. Nice to have the rev counter straight in front, and the digital speedo in the analogue one is excellent.

Garyâ€™s also dead right about the options. You can basically have what you want. The price list / options and 200 page book that make up the brochure will give you many sleepless nights. Ceramic brakes? That will be Â£5,700 sir.

All in all, itâ€™s absolute perfection, and I canâ€™t wait. Her concern is not the practicality (she comes from a family of car freaks, loves her cars and would choose a TT over a people mover every day of the week). She just a) loves the TT, b) canâ€™t see that any car is worth Â£60k when you can buy a TT for Â£28k and c) doesnâ€™t want to drive something that valuable. I can see her point, butâ€¦.. :-/ ;D ;D


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Gary's right (as ever) - the main thing is that you have to drive it. I've been very impressed with Lindbrook, who don't push you and nothing has been too much trouble so far. They gave us a lot of time in the car, in all manner of road conditions, have rung when they said they would and offered an pretty good price to trade in the TT.
> 
> The handling is sublime, and in a different league from anything I've driven other than a 70s Elan Sprint and a Caterham. It's fast, incredibly torquey (variable camshaft timing), looks great (without the Aerokit stuff). Perfectly docile around town. The magic thing is that noise. Open it up from about 3000 and you're at Le Mans, coming out of Arnage in a GT2 with all that mad basso profundo noise coming from behind your ears.
> 
> ...


Well, one isn't meant to say so, but for one, am bloody envious. Mrs V will doubtless be wondering why anyone _wouldn't_ want to spend Â£60K on a car within a few months of new 'un arriving. 

Is it a C4S?


----------



## vernan (May 27, 2002)

That's my hope exactly!

No, it's going to be a 2 or 4 - don't like the turbo-lite look of the S. Will have to sort money and decide on the spec by end of next week if want to hit the Feb/Mar slot I've been offered. Otherwise, it will probably be May.

Favourite today is carrera 2 in Lapis Red with 18" wheels and grey interior............ which will change tomorrow!

Waiting for Mr Porsche Finance to ring back, even as we speak.......

If you like the turbo-look, have you seen the 40 years limited edition?


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

> Brave man.  Â


Wise man!


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

Have you got a garage? I went through the same thought process as you, and test drove a 996 this time last year. The final clincher (apart from the shelling out of Â£60k) was having to park it on the street outside my house.

I'm very envious though, and hope one day it will happen. We are actually moving house sometime soon, but if we go for one with a garage, the price hike will be so great that we'll never be able to afford a 996, and if we don't go for a garage, I won't be able to risk it. :-/ 

Is there any news on Porsche's take up of the DSG gearbox? :-/


----------



## vernan (May 27, 2002)

Yes, a lovely secure one with an electric door, alarm, the lot. Genuinely, it's why I bought the house.

The salesman was even denying that the 997 is imminent, but I'll ask him about the DSG


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

> The salesman was even denying that the 997 is imminent,


Any mention of the Boxster coupe on its way?


----------

